# Lawn Tractor Snow Blades



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Do any of you guys have any lawn tractors with snow blades on them? I have at Simplicity Broadmoor and have been looking for used snow blade for a few months now. I haven't been able to come across too many. Just wondering if they work good or not. A few people that have them told me that I would be impressed at how much snow it can push. Figured I would ask the experts though...

Jeremy


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

*They work well for the right size job*

You have to plow with the storm. Too much snow and you either lose traction(even with chains and weights) or the snow pushes you to the left or right. Works great for small snows on my driveway and sidewalks.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

I have one on my cub cadet and it works great. You will have to add chains though depending on the tires that you have.


----------



## Farmall Teen (Aug 28, 2005)

I recently put a blade on our lawn tractor and I found that without chains and a little weight, I was able to plow our pavement portion of our driveway without much trouble. Now I would recommend that if you are plowing on dirt or gravel, to get chains. I got myself stuck many times trying to push the snow far enough back, wasted a lot of time.

All in all, it really depends on what brand and the quality of the blade that you have. Some companies really have cheap set-up and other have better.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

I built a blade and undercarrage for my simplicity landlord. 48" blade, 3 way positioning and it worked great. Was a heavy plow, but it never broke. My tractor did allright as long as you stay on pavement. Grass was a killer and I had about 150# of extra weight on the rear axle. But I could clear my 3 lane driveway with 3inches of snow without a problem, but after 3" it is plow with the storm.


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

Older Simplicity Landlord here. Its a 12 horse hydro with a 4' blade. I use chains and no weight and the push is just right for me. Plowed last 2 years with it and it worked great, takes a while with a small blade but it gets the job done. Cold though... This years its gonna sit as a backup though since I got the explorer to play with.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

> Grass was a killer and I had about 150# of extra weight on the rear axle


you will have to remember that you might tear up the grass. And you will need to add extra weight


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a Craftsman LT1000 that I've plowed with for 7 years. I have a 48" blade on it, with weights and chains. It's been a good investment. The lawn tractor has been able to get through the deep drifts I get when the 200' of straight stretch of the driveway blows shut. I have had to do some repiar on the lift mechanism over the years. All in all it was a good investment.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

Heres a pic of mine if you can see in the background its about 8 in of wet snow and the cub did fine


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

you forgot the pic


----------



## 68scout (Dec 7, 2009)

*Wheelhorse Diesel*

Just thought I would post a few pics of my Homemade Snow mover since you asked for pics of Tractor Blades. 
Last year I plowed our entire neighborhood in about 1.5 hour with it. We had at least 6 - 7 inches

It used to be a 1985 Wheelhorse 12Hp C125 Tractor that i have "re-done" slightly.

Now it has: 
10 HP Air cooled single Cylinder Diesel Engine
48 inch Snowblade from an old Toro (angles left and right from seat) 
3pt Hitch, Use 38" Back Blade in Winter
4ply Ag (Bar) tires 
8 spd Hi/Lo transmission

What it looks like now (except it has MUCH wider Bar tires on it now and not the skinny ones in the photo)










What I started with 4 years ago










The diesel running





Dave

Actually, I should take another photo and post it with the big tires on it....well here is one more where I was trying to pull a stump and the diesel just slowly lifted the tractor up until it was resting on the rear lift arms (stopped it from going over) I shut it off and went in to get the camera for a pic...


----------

